# Car Remote Controller Not Working



## DolphinVJ (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a 1998 Nissan Altima that I recently bought from a local dealer. I then bought a car remote controller from Nissan Dealership for the car. Two months later the remote controller is not working. I went back to the dealer and they are saying that they have tested the remote and it is fine and I went to Auto Zone and it tested fine there as well. The Nissan Dealer is saying that there is something wrong with the car that they are not able to program the remote to the car any more (they successfully did it the first time). I had purchased only one remote. Please help with any suggestions as to what you think the problems could be.


----------

